# Conectar mesa akiyama,con tarjeta de sonido al pc



## Sesio (Dic 15, 2009)

Muy buenas gente,tengo mesa de mezclas akiyama mc4 y tarjeta de sonido maya 44 podria hacer funcionar la mesa con maya 44 con mi pc portatil (HP PAVILLION),esque tengo virtual dj y me encantaria hacerlo funcionar.

AKIYAMA MC4 <<<< IMAGEN  DELANTERA
http://www.scavino.it/img/akiyama_mc4_big.jpg
AKIYAMA MC4 <<<< IMMAGEN TRASERA
http://www.scavino.it/img/akiyama_mc4_det1.jpg

MAYA 44 <<<< http://images.thomann.de/pics/prod/111455.jpg

MUCHAS GRACIAS ESPERO VUESTRA AYUDA SALU2!!!


----------



## tecnogirl (Dic 15, 2009)

Necesitamos dos datos: las especificaciones de audio del AKIYAMA MC4 (o link) y la de la tarjeta de audio del PC. 

En el manual del AKIYAMA MC4 que te dicen ?. Salu2.


----------



## Sesio (Dic 15, 2009)

Gracias por responderme,no tengo el manual de la mesa de mezclas porque la compre de segunda mano,pero he conseguido las especificaciones:

Especificaciones Mesa de mezclas akiyama:
http://www.djmania.es/tienda/generar_pdf-839.html

Caracteristicas PC HP
http://www.hp.com/hpinfo/newsroom/press_kits/2007/mobilitysummit/ds_dv6000t.pdf

Espero hacer funcionar la mesa con el pc,Muchas gracias por responder


----------



## tecnogirl (Dic 17, 2009)

Empieza conectando la salida de audio de la mesa a la entrada MIC de la tarjeta de sonido y usas las aplicaciones de Windows de audio para ver si suena. Cúal salida usar ?... Yo probaria primero Phones y por seguridad le inserto un potenciometro de unos 250 KOhms entre esa salida y la entrada al PC y voy ajustando hasta obtener un sonido aceptable en la PC. Salu2.


----------



## Sesio (Dic 18, 2009)

Gracias tecnogirl por la respuesta pero me lo podrias especificar mas esque no he entendido muy bien,mira yo lo he conectado de esta manera y todo me funciona bien pero no hace efecto virtual dj con la mesa.

tengo conectado Canal 2 de la mesa blanco rojo en LINE al 1 y 2 OUT blanco y rojo de maya 44 para que me haga efecto en el plato 1 del virtual dj.

Canal 4 de la mesa blanco rojo en LINE al 3 y 4 OUT blanco rojo de maya 44 para que me haga efecto en el plato 2 del virtual dj.

y el MASTER de la mesa de mezclas a los altavoves y bueno maya 44 al pc mediante el USB y nada mas,parece que esta todo bien conectado porque se me refleja los temas que pongo en el plato 1 y el 2 en la mesa,pero claro no hace efecto,quiero decir que subo el volumen,agudos,etc... pero no hace efecto en virtual dj.me falta alguna conexion o algo que haga que funcione virtual dj.buffff estoy desesperado DDD.

SALU2 y gracias por ayudarme chaoo


----------



## tecnogirl (Dic 19, 2009)

Uhmmm... empezare diciendo que Maya44 es :
MAYA44 is a high quality 24-bit 96/192kHz 4-in / 4-out audio interface providing a number of powerful and amazing features optimized for home recording and for DJ applications.
The card can easily be used by home users making their first steps in computer audio as well as by professionals producing music on a budget.
MAYA44 provides 2 stereo analog line inputs, 2 stereo line outputs, a microphone input with +48V phantom power as well as an optical and coaxial S/PDIF output that can be used to pass through AC3/DTS signals. There is also a headphone output, perfectly for monitoring.
The optional MI/ODI/O extension provides a full MIDI interface (16 channels, 1 input & 1 output) as well as a digital input (optical and coaxial).
*Features*


Supports up to 24-bit / 192kHz output and 96kHz input
4 analog input and 4 analog output channels
4-in / 4-out full duplex recording and playback
balanced microphone input with +48V phantom power
headphone output with gain control
unbalanced stereo line input (1~2) can be switched to balanced mono microphone input
optical and coaxial (S/PDIF) digital output
optional MIDI I/O via MI/ODI/O extension
optional S/PDIF digital input via MI/ODI/O ext.
3.3V / 5V compatible PCI card
EWDM driver: MME, DirectSound, ASIO 2.0 and GSIF 2.0 support
Windows 7/Vista/XP/2000 and Mac OS X compatible
Entiendo que los efectos que quieres son el trabajo de Virtual DJ, entonces, estará bien instalado? Es software original ? (algunas versiones demo o "piratas" se les bloquean algunas funciones). Salu2 ?


----------



## Sesio (Dic 21, 2009)

gracias por todo,lo he solucionado de otra manera,puede que tengas razon mi version es pirata y puede que no me funcione correctamente,he optado por meter las canciones por virtual dj y utilizo = la mesa de mezclas y maya 44 y demas pero grabo con otro porgrama mis sesiones llamado ADOBE AUDITION 3.0,enchufo el REC de la mesa de mezclas a la toma del microfono en mi pc portatil y todo me va bien,pero cuando escucho la sesion despues de grabada se escucha fatal,he oido que tengo que enchufarlo a la entrada de linea para que se escuche bien pero esque mi pc portatil no tiene toma de entrada de linea,tiene 2 entradas para auriculares y una para microfono,alguien me puede decir como hago para que al grabar mi sesion se escuche bien?

Muchas gracias tecnogirl SALU2


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 21, 2009)

Sesio dijo:


> alguien me puede decir como hago para que al grabar mi sesion se escuche bien?



Muy fácil. Te comprás una interfaz de sonido externa (mejor tipo USB), se la agregas a la notebook y haces con ella todo lo que necesites.


----------



## Sesio (Dic 22, 2009)

Gracias por la respuesta tengo una tarjeta de sonido usb http://www.rimarcomputer.com/images/tarjeta-sonido-usb-conceptronic.jpg 
me vale esta que pongo en el link? me la compre hace unos meses.Muchas Gracias ezavalla SALU2


----------

